
My Last Day as a Surgeon - hkmurakami
http://www.newyorker.com/books/page-turner/my-last-day-as-a-surgeon
======
throwaway6497
Had a lump in my throat by the time I got to the end.

------
cjcenizal
Beautiful and heart-breaking.

